# need more chest



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

chest has always been my weakest bodypart by far from day 1 ive had to use less weight as compared to shoulders back n legs which ive been happy with. as times gone on ive progressed ok but now i feel my chests bein slightly left behind. (maybe its me becomin over critical but hey it motivates if nothin else) ive tried alterin routine from just pressin, to just stretchin exercises, forced reps, different rep ranges etc. i always put the work in n seem to hit it right but the results arent as id want. im thinkin of doin chest twice a week with 2 different routines. any thoughts lads ? how did anyone else push on their lackin bodyparts ?

cheers

gav


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Personally gc, I find doing multiple drop set on the pec machine or cable cross will totally knacker your chest. For me, its my tri's which are the weekest and the always fail on the bench / shoulder press. My bench press is crap but my pec mechine is good. Perhaps for you its the reverse

I do 3/4 drop sets on the pec machine. You will isolated the chest. Make sure you push it to total failure at each set (its very easy not too on the 3rd or 4th set) and your chest will burn like mad.

I used to try supersets but tbh its just not practical in my gym cos there is too many people

Cheers

John


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2005)

ive definately had that john, my tri`s were lettin me dont big time. wasnt until i changed routine to chest then triceps on same day that i realised just how much u use ur tri`s whilst doin chest. once there pre-exhausted 6-8 good isolated sets n there done, like bicep followin back. (maybe should do arms on seperate day n leave chest on its own ?? ) never really bothered with pec deck n cross overs as a main exercise more as finishers, generally gone with flys 4 stretchin. might give that a try tho. u go to failure then drop, n again like that to exhaustion ?

cheers

gav


----------



## c130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Have you ever tried weighted dips for your chest mate?

when i started doing them my chest improved dramatically


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

c130 said:


> Have you ever tried weighted dips for your chest mate?
> 
> when i started doing them my chest improved dramatically


Am gonna change my routine soon and incorporate dips. I remember doing them before and found them really tough.

gc:

===

Yup, every set must be to failure and immediately drop the weight. For example last night I did chest and on the pec deck I did

Set 1: 18bars x 7 reps | 13bars x 6 reps | 8 bars x 7 | 4 bars x 9 maybe

pause for 3 mins or so

Set 2: same idea but start at 14 bars X 5 reps

Set 3: 12 bars x 12 reps (no drop)

Not exactly sure of the weight or reps as I never really count. I just focus on pushing hard. You just gotta concentrate hard on pushing it especially as the weight gets really light as you start to recover. Its very easy to convince yourself that you have 'failed' and drop the weight.

Mind you, I think you body gets used to this type of punishment as my chest is only little sore today. I have beening doing this for 3 or 4 months now at once per week so I reckon its time for a change. I'm on a cycle at the mo so I think you should not do it this intensely if your training natural (perhaps 1 drop set). I will let the more experienced guys guide you on this 

Drop sets work well for me and I find it easier on the chest than anywhere else. I can't do them that well on the calves as it just stings way too much. Its fantastic on the quads and the pump is amazing . You will be surprised to see how many extra reps you can get if you just grit your teeth and take the pain for them crucial seconds

In any case it works for me 8)

Would be interested in peoples thoughts on this


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

tried drop sets on pec deck n cross overs yesterday john, wasn`t overly impressed with the cross overs but pec deck was`ooch`!! only problem was just as i was completely exhausted finishin the last set (8 reps @ 15kg) an old mate of mine came in n stood over me waitin for me to finish, i felt myself shrink !!! not a problem tho cos got a really good feelin this morn so i know i`ve hit the spot. gonna keep it in there for next week n see if i still get the same feelin. gonna try weighted dips 2 (cheers c130) spoke to a guy yesterday who swears by them as his main builder. think i`ll keep experimentin, tryin new things n changin it around till i find what works for me.

cheers lads


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

I had good results from super-setting pec deck (8-10 reps) with lying dumbell pullovers (10-12 reps).

Also someone asked me how I got my chest how it is, explained to him and he has been doing the same and has had the great results and his bench has severely gone up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

I think a lot of the time it can be ego that makes me bench press, even tho the results aren`t comin or i`ve hit the wall its still in my head to get under the bar n test my strength. Gonna do away with that for now, in fact leave the barbell alone altogether for a while at least. Hopefully to bring myself on a bit n go back sronger. Will definately try that super-set tho to maybe shock the muscles with somethin new. cheers


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2005)

Also dont neglect dumbell work too mate. I find barbell work with me becomes stagnant and inneffective after a while. In every workout I do there is always some form of dumbell press. Forget the ego mate, its nice to push a heavy weight but dumbells offer greater R.O.M and hit the pecs more so than the barbell does.

J


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

zx9rjas. said:


> Also dont neglect dumbell work too mate. I find barbell work with me becomes stagnant and inneffective after a while. In every workout I do there is always some form of dumbell press. Forget the ego mate, its nice to push a heavy weight but dumbells offer greater R.O.M and hit the pecs more so than the barbell does.
> 
> J


Thats exactly what I used to do when I started, concentrating on lifting the max weight possible at expense of form. I realised that there will always be guys way stronger than me especially on the chest.

J, how much does the dumbell flyover target the pecs. It seems a similar to a chin-up type of movement so I though it would also target those muscle under your arms (think they are technically called terres major)


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2005)

Yes the lying dumbell pullover does target other muscles, that is why it is best used in a super set. Doesn't mimic the chin up though.

Heres the best way to show you so you can see it for yourself. As you sit in front of the screen reading this , lean back and touch the table, desk holding your keyboard with your hand open and facing down. put your opposing hand on the pec of the same side as the hand on the table. Puch down with the hand

what can you feel?

J


----------

